#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook Warning when using Excel VBA

## G.Bregvadze

Hi,

I have an Excel file, which has some content and after some criteria is met the VBA code sends the mail using Outlook app to recipient.

The code works perfectly, but on some computers when the criteria is met and the code is triggered to create a mail and use Outlook, the pop up Window appears, asking to Deny or Allow to another program to use Outlook.

Because the code is written to make mail sending automatic, I also need to remove this Warning window. 

I know that it can be resolved removing security restriction from Trust Center Settings, by choosing Never Warn me about suspicious activities, in programmatic Access section, but this option is not available, mostly may be that my user does not have administrative rights and it is managed by other administrator.

How can I resolve this issue?

----------


## jaslake

Hi G

see this link...

http://www.rondebruin.nl/win/s1/security.htm

----------


## G.Bregvadze

Unfortunately I cant find out there the solution, can you help me there? I am using Outlook 2010

----------


## jaslake

Hi G

I don't have that issue with Outlook 2007...don't have Outlook 2010.

You might check this link

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/ou...001229943.aspx

----------


## G.Bregvadze

I have read this thread, but as it indicates the main issue which causes this Security warning is obsolete database of Antivirus, but I regularly update the antivirus.
So if you could help me with anything else, I will appreciate it.

Thank you for your time.

----------


## jaslake

All I can really tell you is that I don't have this issue in Outlook 2007. I DO have it in Outlook 2003 and the Link I sent you deals with the Excel 2003 issue.

Sorry, don't have any further suggestions.

----------


## G.Bregvadze

Thank you again your time and consideration  :Wink:

----------


## jaslake

What is this setting set to in Outlook?

View security settings in the Trust Center
The Programmatic Access security settings in the Trust Center provide the following options:

Warn me about suspicious activity when my antivirus software is inactive or out-of-date (recommended)     This is the default setting in Office Outlook 2007. Suspicious activity refers to an untrusted program attempting to access Outlook.

Always warn me about suspicious activity     This is the most secure setting and you will always be prompted to make a trust decision when a program attempts to access Outlook.

Never warn me about suspicious activity (not recommended)     This is the least secure setting.

----------


## G.Bregvadze

The setting is set to first one: Warn me about suspicious activity when my antivirus software is inactive or out-of-date (recommended) This is the default setting in Office Outlook 2007. Suspicious activity refers to an untrusted program attempting to access Outlook. but as it is mentioned it is a default option, and it cant be changed as at the bottom it states the Antivirus is VALID. But as I have read if I turn off the antivirus, I can edit this options already, however on my computer I cant do that, as I have no administrative rights and I cant edit any option of my antivirus.

----------


## jaslake

I have the same setting as you described...also the notation...Antivirus is VALID. I don't get any warnings.

You certainly don't want to turn off the Antivirus Software. Don't know...perhaps the System Admin can help.

----------


## G.Bregvadze

May be there is any other issue, or the antivirus is messing up. I will check with administrator, thank you..

----------


## john55

as an option, see here http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2723336

----------

